# Extreme Ping-Schwankungen



## DeliriumCarnage (23. Mai 2015)

Guten Abend liebe XPCGH-Community,
Ich bin verzweifelt, denn seit geraumer Zeit habe ich einen wahnsinnig inkonsistenten Ping und kriege dieses Problem einfach nicht in den Griff. Deshalb suche ich bei Euch Hilfe. Im Internet bin ich bis jetzt nicht fündig geworden.

Beschreibung meines Problems:
mein Ping hat Spikes, die bis zu 1500ms+ hochschnellen und sich bei untragbaren 30-300ms "einpendeln". Normalerweise hatte ich sehr konsistente 12-13ms Zeiten zu Google! 
Wenn ich meinen Router anpinge, so ergibt sich selbiges Phänomen. Nur beläuft sich hier die Spanne von >1 ms bis  55+

Ich benutze seit geraumer Zeit den Powerline  "650+"von devolo. Vormals problemlos. 

Über WLAN kann ich mit meinem Laptop den Router problemlos mit positiven Ergebnissen anpingen (=  >1 ms) also vermute ich das Problem auf seiten meines PCs bzw seitens des devolo kits.
Ich habe bereits: 
-Alle stromziehenden Geräte abgeschaltet, die in irgend einer Form die Verbindungsqualität beeinträchtigen könnten (was vorher wie  gesagt nie ein Problem war).
-Wlan über das Modem ausgeschaltet
-Das Modem neugestartet
-Mir versichern lassen, dass Fastpath geschaltet ist
-Den PC mittels "360 Internet Security" und "Avira" gescannt


Anbieter:  Vodafone
Router: EasyBox 904
OS: Win 8.1


Befehlsergebnisse für "ping heise online - IT-News, Nachrichten und HintergrÃ¼nde -t" 

Ping wird ausgeführt für heise online - IT-News, Nachrichten und HintergrÃ¼nde [193.99.144.85] mit 32 Byt
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=13ms TTL=245
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=70ms TTL=245
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=26ms TTL=245
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=14ms TTL=245
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=58ms TTL=245
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=14ms TTL=245
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=14ms TTL=245
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=46ms TTL=245
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=15ms TTL=245
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=13ms TTL=245
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=35ms TTL=245
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=13ms TTL=245
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=66ms TTL=245
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=22ms TTL=245
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=14ms TTL=245
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=54ms TTL=245
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=14ms TTL=245
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=13ms TTL=245
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=42ms TTL=245
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=15ms TTL=245
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=74ms TTL=245
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=29ms TTL=245
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=14ms TTL=245
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=61ms TTL=245
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=16ms TTL=245
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=14ms TTL=245
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=47ms TTL=245
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=14ms TTL=245


Befehlsergebnisse für Router anpingen: 

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
C:\Users\admin>ping 192.168.2.1 -t

Ping wird ausgeführt für 192.168.2.1 mit 32 Bytes Daten:
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=28ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=60ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=17ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=49ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=5ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=38ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=24ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=55ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=11ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=43ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=47ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=4ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=38ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=30ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=23ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=58ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=15ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=49ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=6ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=40ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=32ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=24ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=57ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=15ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=50ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=7ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=42ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=32ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=22ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=57ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=15ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=50ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=8ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=39ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=26ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=58ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=15ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.2.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=46ms TTL=64



Woran könnten diese krassen Schwankungen liegen ? Ich bin für jedwede Hilfe sehr dankbar! 
Herzlichsten Dank bereits im Voraus.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Mai 2015)

Wie bist du denn nun verbunden? 

Ich würde den PC zum testen mal direkt per Kabel an den Router stecken.


----------



## DeliriumCarnage (23. Mai 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Bin via Ethernet verbunden. Also stinknormales LANkabel. Nur  halt über devolo 
Daran habe ich auch bereits gedacht, muss jedoch erst ein 10-15 m kabel holen, da ich ne Wakü habe und der Router weit entfernt steht.


----------



## PcGamer512 (23. Mai 2015)

Evtl schon ein update gemacht mit der devolo Software?

Ich Hatte auchmal solche hohen pins bei mir hat der Austausch der 2 LAN Kabel geholfen


----------



## Abductee (23. Mai 2015)

@Delirium

Du kannst auch einen Laptop oder anderen Rechner mit einem LAN-Kabel verbinden und nur die beiden Rechner untereinander pingen lassen.
Alternativ auch nur irgendeinen Router, hauptsache der hat eine eigene IP.
Damit wüsstest du halt ob das Problem bei der Netzwerkkarte/Treiber liegt.


----------



## Addi (23. Mai 2015)

Liegt doch auf der Hand das dein D-Lan an der Sache schuld ist.

Du hast ja schon mit dem Laptop über W-Lan bessere Pings. Warum nun plötzlich dein D-Lan Probleme macht kann dir keiner sagen.

Also endweder liegts an :

1. Treiber
2. Am Stromnetz hat sich was geändert
3. Einer der D-Lan Adapter ist defekt
4. Irgendwelche Lan Kabel sind defekt
5. Dein Router mag den Lanport nicht mehr.


Um die Sache eingrenzen zu können bitte ich dich einfach mal den Laptop an genau der gleichen Leitung wie dein PC zu hängen.
Also ans gleiche Lan-Kabel mit gleichen D-Lan Adapter.

Dann können wir mehr sagen.


----------



## DeliriumCarnage (23. Mai 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen, herzlichsten Dank für all das Feedback!! Ich bin sehr froh und dankbar!!
Hier meine heutigen Versuche:

A)      Resultat 10m Kabel von LanPort der EasyBox direkt zu PC:
A1)   ping  heise.de -t   =  11 ms konstant ohne jedwede Schwankung 
A2)   ping EasyBox (gateway) = > 1 ms konstant ohne jedwede Schwankung 


B) Normales Setup (dlan und die jeweiligen Ethernet Kabel) verwendet 
B1) Komischer Weise bessere Pingzeiten als sonst zu heise.de mit Peaks von ca  52 ms. Sehr selten bis 120 ms. 
B2) Pingzeiten zur Easybox mit peaks von max 28 ms.


C)     Firmware von dlan aktualisiert. Resultat:
C1)  Ping heise.de von 13ms - 21ms leichte Schwankungen, Peaks bis 40ms, jedoch selten. 
C2)  Ping zum Modem: zwischen 2ms- 9ms, peaks bis 19 ms. 

Ich bedanke mich wirklich von ganzem Herzen für die nette Beteiligung!


----------

